# Currant Creek Grandslam !



## partsman1 (Aug 12, 2009)

First I'm sorry no pics, I have the worst luck with digital cameras. LOAH's recent post on Currant Creek wet my appetite to get up there. I convinced my wife if we wait till sat. afternoon we'll miss the bad weather. The weather was beautifull, but after we got camp set up at the Currant Creek Campground for the night and the sun went down it got coooold !!! My camera spent the night on the dash of my truck i think the cold killed the batteries it wouldn't even turn on. The campground was awsome, still plenty of empty sites even on a holiday weekend. Great view of the lake and short hike to the waters edge, my wife appriciated the conveniance but I didn't care for the $ 16 a night to camp there. 

After a chilly night of tent camping i got up at first light to set out on my quest to hook some slimers. I hit the shore line just down the hill from our campsite and started tossing around the usual blue fox, Jake's, wooly bugger behind a bubble for about an hour with no luck. It was a little nippy, ice was building on the guides ( burr ) I dicided to walk down by the dam. I didnt have to go far before the first of two cutts were landed one 12 in. the other 14in. They came on a Bugger real close to shore. A short time later i picked up a small Tiger on a gold Jakes. My stomach was telling me it was time for breakfast so i headed back up to camp for some fried taters and eggs dutch oven style! 
After breakfast I aired up the tube and headed out for some float tube action, it was slow but i finnally picked up a 15 in. bow this time on a brown Maribou Jig near the shore. Then headed in for lunch at to take down camp ( i wasn't going to pay for another night cause i'm cheep ) We then headed down stream to find a place near the creek to hang out. After chillin out with the wife and playing some Scrabble she told me to go catch some more fish. So i hit the creek in search of some of those illusive browns, I tried for hour or so but i couln't sneak up on those rascals. Once the sun came down far enough to cast some shadows I started to get the hang of it and landed 3 browns in about 20 min. 

So there you have it, Grandslam, Cutts, Tiger, Bow, and Browns all the same day and the same venue. After returning back to camp and eating some hot chili and cornbread i dicided that i couldn't ask for a better day and that i wouln't cause my wife to endure another cold night so we packed up and headed home tired but satisfied. --\O


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice report. There is something about that lake that I cant resist. theres no big fish in it, But its BeUtIful and alot of fish in it. Makes it one of my favorite places to fish & camp!!!


----------



## partsman1 (Aug 12, 2009)

STEVO said:


> Nice report. There is something about that lake that I cant resist. theres no big fish in it, But its BeUtIful and alot of fish in it. Makes it one of my favorite places to fish & camp!!!


 My first time there ! I suspect I'll be back :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job! Glad you could catch some fish and visit Currant Creek. You'll be back. They always come back. :twisted: 

Hey STEVO, there actually are some nicer fish in there, but they're hard to find. You might get an 18 incher with some luck. My biggest was 18 and it took a minnow by my sweet spot.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a awesome time thanks for the report. 8)


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nice job! Glad you could catch some fish and visit Currant Creek. You'll be back. They always come back. :twisted:
> 
> Hey STEVO, there actually are some nicer fish in there, but they're hard to find. You might get an 18 incher with some luck. My biggest was 18 and it took a minnow by my sweet spot.


Ive caught a few that went 17-18", but I had to get on the far side. There are soo many fish in that lake (alot of minnows too) Im not sure why they dont grow larger than that. Mabey its becuase of fishing pressure?? not sure. I wonder the same thing about Electric Lake. It is completely filled with bait fish, but yet I havent caught a fish out of there larger than about 17". I wonder why they arent getting larger fish in the 5-10 lbs range? Mabey its the strain of cutts in them also!!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well both of those lakes are pretty deep and have plenty of room, but the fish need more than just minnows to munch on to get big enough to eat those minnows. Currant Creek gets stocked pretty heavily, so overall population might be the issue there. Still, I think that there are some hogs in it.

E-lake does have larger fish, but they're also hard to find. I've seen some tanks swimming around and that's just at the dam. If I had a boat, I'd probably have an even harder time staying away from there.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Awesome! Glad you were able to get into some fish. Looks like a great area.


----------

